# Neighborhood Pond Report 3-29



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Made it out to my neighborhood pond today and landed a 4 pounder. Hooked this one with a blind cast under some brush with a trick worm. I could see several big bass in the 7-10 pound range swimming the shoreline but the larger bass were spooked by my presence. I sight fished a couple of 2 pounders out but the females were stubborn. Several dinks to be caught in the middle where they were schooling. Gunna go again this evening with some live worms and lighter line and see if I can crawl up on them.



















I kept her...she swallowed the hook and would have died.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch. I would be happy to come by with a beer, and a fresh pack of trickworms, if you need some company.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish,...

I tried EVERYTHING a few times today in a small pond in my backyard. The ONLY thing that worked was a "crippled minnow" soft plastic worked fast. Two small fish.

The brim were nailing little "mayflies" or some little bug that kept flying into the water ... little pops everywhere.

The pond is pretty small, so I think the fish recognize me when I show up...

Jim


----------



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice job Finz :bowdown put a good size bream or bluegill on and swim them in front of those big girlz. Is this the same pond(s) thatgot drained a while back???? how did the fillets look?


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

> *surfstryker (3/29/2009)*Nice catch. I would be happy to come by with a beer, and a fresh pack of trickworms, if you need some company.


Sure, I can use some company...gets sorta boring when your by yourself alot. Me and the ponds are located in N. Crestview.....shoot me a PM if you wanna go sometime.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

> *GiG_A_BitE (3/29/2009)*Nice job Finz :bowdown put a good size bream or bluegill on and swim them in front of those big girlz. Is this the same pond(s) thatgot drained a while back???? how did the fillets look?


Yeah I think the bluegill idea is best bet. I went over there this evening but did'nt see them..caught a few dinks but nothing over a pound. Think the temp drop this evening shut them down. Same stack of ponds....only the front pond was drained. The flooding rain made it interesting though...with the each pond overflowing into the lower pond it made a nice current. Caught many just thowing the bait into the current and letting it flow. Fillets were nice size but not as tasty looking as a river bass.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *F|nz (3/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *surfstryker (3/29/2009)*Nice catch. I would be happy to come by with a beer, and a fresh pack of trickworms, if you need some company.
> ...


Wow, thanx. I live in Pensacola, I will PM you one day and take the drive.


----------



## BassMasterSon! (Feb 18, 2009)

nice catch man!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *F|nz (3/29/2009)* I kept her...she swallowed the hook and would have died.


First...NICE Bass. I don't keep any at all (to each his own), but what do you think the odds of mortality are of a bass swallowing a hook, cut line and the hook rusting out? I have released many hooked like that, and don't know if they survived or not:banghead



> *jim t (3/29/2009)*Nice fish,...
> 
> I tried EVERYTHING a few times today in a small pond in my backyard. The ONLY thing that worked was a "crippled minnow" soft plastic worked fast. Two small fish.
> 
> ...


Time for a flyrod........ 2wt - 4wt


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

> *Tuna Man (3/30/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I try to preserve our fishery and release most all fish. This fish had a hook lodged in her throat and out through her gills. Her chance of survival were real slim. Yes I understand hooks rust out eventually...could take years for a fresh water fish though. She did'nt go to waste she was a meal for the three of us.


----------



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

> *Tuna Man (3/30/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem with cutting your line on a gut hooked fish is during the time it takes for the hook to rust out the fish is literally starving. I'm sure it will start rusting pretty quick, but to actually rust out could take months(double that for freshwater) I don'teat bass eitherbut I know some people that eat anything that swims:sick I would rather give it to someone rather than the turtles eating it.:letsdrink


----------

